# Setting up and keeping up with a 1G tank



## jeepgunner12 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am thinking about setting up a 1G tank to house a Beta, possibly a bottom feeder and a few snails. It would have an under gravel filter which should work fine with plants that do not have extensive root systems. (Correct?) 

I just want to make sure I have all my "duckies in a row" before I jump into this. I would feed the Beta a little each day, after letting the tank culture for around a week or so. Correct?

The snails wouldn't require any food for the most part and would feed off the scraps at the bottom right? 

The plants would require some sun? or would an artificial desk light do the trick? 

Would I ever have to strip the tank completely down? 

Would I have to heat the water during water changes. It might be a shock to have 2 different water temps right? 

Thats about it for now, but ill be on later. 
Thank you!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Honestly, I don't even think you'd need a filter for a 1 gallon if you're going to put a live plant in it. Something like an Amazon Sword or Argentine Sword will grow good in just gravel substrate, don't require a ton of light, and will not grow too large (even if they do, you can just trim them down). I wouldn't add any other "fish" than the Betta though; you don't want the bioload high. Plus there's not many other fish that will fair too well in such a small tank. Maybe 2 Ghost Shrimp or Cherry Shrimp would make good bottom cleaners. I've never dealt with snails personally, so I can't really comment on that, but I would imagine they're no more needy than small shrimps. For light, a desk light _could_ work, and you wouldn't need a very high wattage bulb at all. As far as a heater, that really depends on the room temp where the tank is going to be. If it doesn't get too chilly, then you you shouldn't need one. But if it's in a drafty area, then definitely consider getting one. Not only with the fish not like it, but most live plants wont take to the cold water too well either. And when doing a water change on a 1 gallon, it usually is easier just to strip the entire thing down, place the inhabitants in some bowls or something, and clean everything. Then reassemble with fresh dechlorinated water, float the inhabitants to get use to the water temp, and just reintroduce them to the tank. In a 1 gallon, it'll cycle really quick and be back to it's normal state in no time.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would not put anything but a betta in a one gallon and would look into getting a bigger tank for him soon.They love to swim and its too hard to keep one gallon stably heated.Waterchanges would have to be twice a week.Amazon swords get too large.Look for a small piece of driftwood and wrap some java moss around it.Another nice small lowlight plant is the anubias nana and a few cryptcorne species.They like to have temps upwards of 84 and a cave for hiding.Make sure to not house anything with sharp points or they can rip the fins,unless you get a shortfinned fellow.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

jeepgunner12 said:


> Hey everyone, I am thinking about setting up a 1G tank to house a Beta, possibly a bottom feeder and a few snails. It would have an under gravel filter which should work fine with plants that do not have extensive root systems. (Correct?)


I have a very similar setup with a 2.5G tank. I need to update my sig to include it. Anyway... I heard conflicting opinions on 1G and 2.5G and decided I didn't have any reason NOT to go to 2.5G. Its about the same price, will be a little more stable and maybe make the betta a little happier. Plenty of people will say they keep bettas in 1G and they're fine, though.


> I just want to make sure I have all my "duckies in a row" before I jump into this. I would feed the Beta a little each day, after letting the tank culture for around a week or so. Correct?


Well, the tank doesn't need to culture, that I know of. You could let the plants develop some roots the first week before adding a betta. If you want it to cycle you really have to have an ammonia source (usually the fish). Some people will 'ghost feed' by putting a flake of food in with no fish to eat it and let it decompose. It will take a little longer than the typical 4-6 weeks, but sounds like it works well. Bettas ARE pretty touch fish, so they are good for cycling a tank. If the water gets too toxic they can gulp air, being labrynth fish. If you notice the fish doing this a lot, it probably means it is time to change the water. You could also use a few ghost shrimp to start the cycling process. snails would also do.. you do mean the little common types of snail, right? I dont think a mystery snail would fit.


> The snails wouldn't require any food for the most part and would feed off the scraps at the bottom right?


Most snails, yes. There are SOME that would feed of your plants. Try for some Malaysian Trumpet Snails(MTS). I noticed some on the glass at petsmart and asked for a handful. The clerk was surprised (since he spends all day trying to kill them) but was happy to throw some in the bag with the fish I was buying.


> The plants would require some sun? or would an artificial desk light do the trick?


The best trick for the small tanks is to find a hood/desklight that takes a regular bulb or two, and put in the daylight spiral compact florescent (daylight will put it in a range that plants like the most.. it should say something near 6500K color somewhere on the package). You need about 3Watts(florescent watts, not the equivalent incandescent watts) per gallon. 2W/g is usually where you aim with low-tech setups but spiral CFLs have an issue called restrike, which means they lose about 30% of their power compared to straight bulbs.


> Would I ever have to strip the tank completely down?


It may be easier to do on a 1G. Not sure. The 2.5 G I have isn't too old, and the smallest I've kept before that is a 10G. I just used a little chinese take-out soup bowl to dip out water. With a lot of plants, you really don't have to do much though, and breaking down the tank would shock the plants, if they are root types.


> Would I have to heat the water during water changes. It might be a shock to have 2 different water temps right?


Yes. Get you a little floaty glass thermometer from the fish store. They run about $1-2 and work great. With only 1G you need to try and hit as close as you can to the original, because any water you add is going to cause the water temp to move a lot. That said.. bettas are pretty sturdy, and I've always just hit within a few degrees.

I'll add a few more thoughts.. first, my little betta tank is a 2.5G Aqeuon tank with a hood. It has a light socket, which I put a spiral CFL bulb in, and a built-in filter in the hood. I would avoid undergravel filters if you plan on any plants.. I hate UGFs anyway. If you plant very heavy, or have a hang-on-back or hood filter you're in good shape (plants can take care of the system, but you need a lot).
For plants I'd recommend java moss, java fern, dwarf sag.. there are a lot more, I know, but those are the ones that come to mind. In my 2.5G I have dwarf sag, wisteria, java moss, pellia, and najas. Its all small right now, but doing fine. 

My last betta was pretty docile and didnt mess with shrimp at all. This one immediately hunted down the few I put in there. Bettas temperments can vary a lot, but be aware you may get a lion on the prowl, which will probably only allow snails in such a small tank.

Good luck!


----------



## Plague (Nov 22, 2010)

You should keep a 1.5 gallon. DO NOT allow sunlight to hit the tank. It will be excessive and will grow algae allover the walls of the tank. For such a small tank I do not suggest anything but the fish and gravel. A 1 gallon tank is too small IMO for you to do anything. Betta's are also territorial and won't get along with any other fish mates with such a small tank. Depending on the temperament of the fish, you might have to house him by himself. My betta would nip at the snail I had in his tank and would have to remove the snail. Having my betta housed in my 55g tank has significantly decreased his aggression levels. I suggest keeping the betta by himself or getting a bigger tank.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

well I do agree; 1 gallon is very small for a Betta... but it's still an upgrade from the cups they're kept in at the stores...

we've got two in this house on end tables in the living room in 2.5 gallon hex tanks. no filter, no air, no light, no real plants; just gravel, a fake plant, and some little rocks. they stay happy and as healthy as can be, but do require more maintenance compared to your average 10 gallon or so


----------

